# Polvot Aviator - Newbie Here :)



## LargePig (May 10, 2007)

Hello everyone!

I am new to the forums, please be nice









I've been looking to purchase a manual chrono for a while now and have been looking at Poljot Aviator watches.

The one that I am mainly interested in is the Aviator 4/IV (Black/Grey face with white hands and numbers, leather strap). In my searches I have not been able to find one new for under Â£200.

I'm currently selling some of my possessions to raise funds for one









I was just after some advice on the price, is >Â£200 to be expected for this model? Has anyone had any dealings with Juri Levenberg (eBay)?

With manual chronos in general, how good is a mean-daily rate from -20 to +40 sec/day? You can tell I'm new to this....

I've had a look at the RLT shop of course but there's not one there at the moment









Thanks in advance guys!!

Edit:

I've just noticed the typo in the title


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum. Great bunch of guys on here, let me assure you! There's prob'ly no doubt that even a cheap quartz chrono will be more accurate in regards to time-keeping than the mechanical ones, that's the nature of those particular beasts, but of course you won't have the satisfaction of owning a "marvellous" piece of miniature engineering that you can wind, and polish, and wear, and show off with









I think the quoted accuracy figures are usually a bit W I D E using the "cover one's A*se" principle. I 've found most Russki watches I own are much better than the quoted figures. My advice would be to hang out here for a while and ask questions of those with more knowledge than I have, then make up your mind where to buy and from whom, although I have heard nowt but good about JL.

Enjoy your time here, I'm sure there will be more answering you soon.


----------



## LargePig (May 10, 2007)

Hi Mel,

Thanks very much for your reply. Interesting to know that the mean daily rates are quoted on the "safe" side!

I'm finding it VERY hard not to just hit the 'Buy it now' button at this moment!


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

If you're looking for a Poljot chrono, and they are nice watches at the price point, then have a look at the Strela - I've got a black faced one and I love it. I'd go so far as to say that they are probably the best Poljot available, the finishing is very good and mine is very accurate. They seem to be going for a smidgen under Â£200 at the moment. Hope this helps!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Welcome to the forum









Have to agree with James, the Strela's are great watches for the value here's my white dialed version


















As for looking on the RLT sales site, might be worth emailing Roy direct and asking about the particular watch that you after as he may be able to source it for you


----------



## LargePig (May 10, 2007)

PhilM said:


> ...
> 
> Have to agree with James, the Strela's are great watches for the value here's my white dialed version
> 
> ...


That's a beauty!! Perhaps I'll start a collection over time! I did however bite the bullet this morning and bought my aviator from ebay, it should come next week!! I'm excited like a little boy at Christmas!! There's a picture of the watch on flickr here:

__
https://flic.kr/p/5318100
.

Thanks again for the replies!


----------



## LargePig (May 10, 2007)

I seem to have broken the outline view on this topic, I don't know how :S


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

LargePig said:


> I seem to have broken the outline view on this topic, I don't know how :S


you've probably changed the display mode by mistake. At the top right of the page click on Options, this opens a menu with the display optons at the bottom, click the one you want.


----------



## LargePig (May 10, 2007)

I can see the whole topic now







thanks.

I've been having a look about for where to get my new Poljot serviced/repaired when it needs it. An older thread suggests

Poljot International

Churchill House

Stirling Way

Borehamwood

Herts

WD6 2HP

0207 583 8115 (SERVICE & REPAIR CENTRE)

I live in Basingstoke, Hampshire and this is a little far for me to drive so I would have to post my watch which I would rather avoid if possible!

Does anyone know of anywhere in my area that is as reliable?

I know it should only need a service every 3 years or so, so it's not that big a deal really. Would just be nice to know.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

LargePig said:


> I can see the whole topic now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LargePig (May 10, 2007)

Well, my watch came today









Perhaps I'll post a picture later!

I'm a little worried about overwinding it, "Strong resistance" is subjective! I wound it until I felt it getting tighter but am worried about overdoing it.... Should I be? How strong is strong resistance?

Thanks!


----------



## LargePig (May 10, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I'm not worried about overwinding it now because I found the point where the crown simply wouldn't turn anymore without force.

Here's a picture


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looking good , nice one!


----------



## LargePig (May 10, 2007)

Thanks









I love the sound it makes.... All my work mates must think i'm odd because I keep listening to my wrist....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its all downhill from here.....


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Its all downhill from here.....


Got to agree with that sentiment. MarkF recently swapped me a Seiko diver and I've already bought another and am thinking about another two.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to the club!









Next you'll be looking at watch storage cases, tools to change straps, spare straps, spare bracelets, spring bars . . . .









Like the watch, looks good, wish you well with it! Remember you may find it needs to be "run-in" a bit, wind and wear it for a wee while before you worry about the time-keeping you asked about to start the topic!


----------



## LargePig (May 10, 2007)

mel said:


> Welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Yeah, it's gaining 20-25 secs per day at the moment, but I know I need to wear it in a bit. I'm veeeery happy with it!

Another pic


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Careful - you're in danger of becoming a Watch Tart :*****:







.... just like everyone else here I hasten to add.....


----------



## LargePig (May 10, 2007)

Ooops, too late!


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

LargePig said:


> Ooops, too late!


Ne'er mind - the ideal therapy is to simply buy more watches.... 

Is there a 710 (check out previous threads for the meaning of 710)?









Don't worry - you'll soon get used to these types of phrase!


----------



## LargePig (May 10, 2007)

There is a 710 indeed, so I won't be buying any more watches any time soon!


----------



## derek (Dec 10, 2006)

LargePig said:


> I can see the whole topic now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was me that posted this LargePig,i send all mine here recorded delivery never had a problem yet mate.

just got aviator back today from them two new winders service + recorded delivery Â£95.

Regards derek


----------



## LargePig (May 10, 2007)

derek said:


> It was me that posted this LargePig,i send all mine here recorded delivery never had a problem yet mate.
> 
> just got aviator back today from them two new winders service + recorded delivery Â£95.
> 
> Regards derek


Thanks Derek,

When the time comes I'll give them a call!


----------

